# Need beginner flute advise



## 71 Fish (Dec 21, 2005)

After searching it appears that Plateau (closed hole), C foot, Offset G, nickel plated silver is the way to go for my beginner band player. I am looking at two different ones and wonder if anyone has any thoughts. A Vento 5302 or a Jupiter 511S. By reviews the Jupiter is better (and is quite a bit more $) but not sure if it is worth the extra $. Thanks, Kevin


----------

